# In need of advice from Brits in Catalonia



## Speccy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello. I’m a self employed music tutor and pro musician currently living in South Yorkshire. I’ve been to the Costa Dorada (mainly Salou) a handful of times as a tourist, and every aspect of the lifestyle over there seems superior to Blighty - weather, food, attitude, transport, the lot. Due to financial and familial factors, relocation (if it happens at all) is a few years away for me, but I’m researching now to avoid any heartbreak at the 11th hour. If any members have experience of moving to that area (Tarragona is the ideal home, but Salou, La Pineda, Cambrils, Reus...), or have moved to Spain and are tutors/teachers/musicians, I’d be very grateful for a few words of advice, caution or plain, honest discouragement.
Thankyou for reading!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Speccy said:


> Hello. I’m a self employed music tutor and pro musician currently living in South Yorkshire. I’ve been to the Costa Dorada (mainly Salou) a handful of times as a tourist, and every aspect of the lifestyle over there seems superior to Blighty - weather, food, attitude, transport, the lot. Due to financial and familial factors, relocation (if it happens at all) is a few years away for me, but I’m researching now to avoid any heartbreak at the 11th hour. If any members have experience of moving to that area (Tarragona is the ideal home, but Salou, La Pineda, Cambrils, Reus...), or have moved to Spain and are tutors/teachers/musicians, I’d be very grateful for a few words of advice, caution or plain, honest discouragement.
> Thankyou for reading!


What kind of job opps are you looking for? Costa Dorada is very seasonal and tourist season lasts from Easter to October. If you want to work in music, you need to find something else to do in winter, though some hotels stay open all year to cater to Spanish visitors. Expats are also limited, and many tend only to stay in season and move on, either to other parts of Spain or back home. Tourism has become more Dutch and Eastern European than British in recent years. Tarragona is a nice place, very Catalan and historical, but don't know about many jobs. You need to speak good Spanish and possibly Catalan.


----------



## Speccy (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Joppa. I'm very much open to whatever the local employment market can offer - as well as the tuition and paying gigs, I've done everything from cleaning to writing for internet websites to supplement my income. I can appreciate that, by the time I'm ready to move, the economy and job opportunities over there may and I dare say will have changed profoundly, but I need to collate as many general testimonials now to make sure it really is for me. I spoke to the hotel staff when I was last in Salou, and, just as you say, they just 'shut' from October 31st to May 1st. We're going to the same hotel in May next year, so I'm going to pick the brains of the entertainment/activities staff there, find out how they support themselves.

Your last point was going to be my next question - Spanish or Catalan? Both is a tall order...


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Speccy said:


> Thanks for the reply, Joppa. I'm very much open to whatever the local employment market can offer - as well as the tuition and paying gigs, I've done everything from cleaning to writing for internet websites to supplement my income. I can appreciate that, by the time I'm ready to move, the economy and job opportunities over there may and I dare say will have changed profoundly, but I need to collate as many general testimonials now to make sure it really is for me. I spoke to the hotel staff when I was last in Salou, and, just as you say, they just 'shut' from October 31st to May 1st. We're going to the same hotel in May next year, so I'm going to pick the brains of the entertainment/activities staff there, find out how they support themselves.
> 
> Your last point was going to be my next question - Spanish or Catalan? Both is a tall order...


I have just seen this thread and would like to offer my opinion, for what it is worth. My son is a professional DJ or at least he was, but unfortunately he has had to shelve his chosen field and taken to doing whatever he can to earn a crust. 
This year he managed to get a position and we thought maybe things were looking up. He was expected to work 18 hours (yep you read it correctly) for a mere 50 euros a night. The owners of the bar expected him to hand out flyers during the day to draw in the punters then work his shift at night. However, if the crowd was thin the owners of the bar often pushed 30 euros into his hand and told him to be grateful. Originally when he took the job he was offered 7 days a week working 9pm till 2pm however, within a week of his starting despite his working his butt off they dropped his days to just 2, stating they would bring them back up as the season picked up. But get this, they expected him to travel over to Cambrils and hand out flyers for them for free. Now if it was our bar he would have done it, but for someone else, not a chance. They treat the singers and musicians just as abysmally so unless you can get a proper contracted gig lined up I would not expect to work regularly or get paid handsomely for it. I am not saying all bar owners etc are the same, but seeing as many of the holidaymakers were on all inclusive deals fact is the bars in both Salou and Cambrils are struggling.
With regards speaking the lingo, my son is fluent in both Spanish and Catalan but is finding it near impossible to find work at the moment. 
Saying that, if you are determined to give it a go I would suggest you look into getting an agent over here to represent you, that or consider working for one of the tour companies as an entertainer in one of the hotels. It will at least get your foot in the door and when the season is over you can decide whether you wish to stay or return home.


----------



## Speccy (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the response, JoCatalunya. I hope times get better for your son soon - it sounds like he's had a tough run of late. 
The entertainments staff of the hotel we stayed at last also appeared to work relatively long shifts - they'd arrive at 10am-ish for the kiddies' activities, and wouldn't disappear until the 'turn' had finished at 11pm-ish. I've taught instruments/music theory in schools over here in Blighty, so I think I'm going to look into that. 
Being a musician, entertainer or even a private tutor is a financially turbulent affair in general, but your son's story is one of the worst I've heard! There was a time when decent DJs/musos/bands were inundated with residency offers in Spain. Like you say, 'all inclusive', while it makes our lives easier if we're there for a fortnight, is a KILLER if we're planning on taking root...


----------

